# The Time is comming, Got to rid oneself of the spare tire!



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

Mentally, physically I am preparing to shed some pounds, the Bible says it is a sin to over endulge, and that is what I am guilty of, as a Fundalmental Christian it is imperative that I be in shape, after all my body is the temple of God!

1 Corinthians 6:19
What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?

Mark 9:29
And he said unto them, This kind can come forth by nothing, but by prayer and fasting.

Matthew 17:21
Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting.

The purpose of fasting in the Gospels and in the Old Testament was so a person could deny himself in his physical being so he might concentrate on coming into closer fellowship with God and casting out evil spirits that trouble your soul. The principle of fasting is a tremendous way to emphasize the inward person for a short period of time.

In my case it will be very CHALLENGING, I work a 50 hour a week Job, and the Subway Wrap diet isn't working very well(and expensive) so I am joining the club, with this fast(starting around thankgiving) with increased prayer for God's people, I must condition and focus, I have fasted for three days before, and once I break the habit of wanting to eat somthing, I know I can do it, Jesus is our example and he Fasted for 40 days. I will drink plenty of water that cleans the body of these inpurities.

So this spare tire WILL disapear! So keep me in your prayers to complete this task that has been put on my spirit.


----------



## cem (May 5, 2006)

I will be praying for you. I joined tops (take off pounds sensibly) last week. I went to the meeting last night and lost 5.25 lbs. this week. I still have 61 lbs. to go, but it is a start. Keep checking in here, the accountability helps.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

my prayers are with you. It is one of the hardest things I have ever had to do... lose weight. Join my challenge, it may help to be extra accountable. I would love to see how quick we can all lose 100 pounds AND a ton with our cumulative loss.


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

I fasted for ten days, it really wasn't all that bad! After the first three days, you get used to just drinking water, I fasted as long as my spirit directed me, however my spirit was NOT right.

But I learned the hard, hard lesson on the 5th day, I started shaking, running a fever, vomiting water everywhere, not feeling too good!

I have never experienced stomach cramps before(that is what I must of had my stomach didn't hurt at all..?), so I ate a pickle and all was good till the end. :sing:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Be careful - fasting lowers your metabolism and actually causes you to GAIN weight after you go off you fast...I know it from experience!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are going to fast you have to follow a plan, not just stop eating. There is plenty of information out there on fasting.

For two days before you plan to fast, change your diet. No animal products, plenty of fresh raw fruits and vegetables, and plenty of water.

The first few times you fast you should only do a 24 hour fast, increasing to 36 hours. Then, you increase to a 3 day fast. After doing a few 3 day fasts, you can then do a ten day fast. Some people start right out with a long fast, but Dr. Bragg recommends beginning with the one day.

Plan your fasting for a day when you will be able to relax. You don't go to work or chase after kids when you are fasting. Plan to loaf around. No telephone, no TV, no housecleaning, no cooking. Let the family fend for themselves. If you have to, vegetate at someone else's house.

You have to drink plenty of water, which should be distilled or purified. You can also do a juice fast, where you drink plenty of water, but also fresh juice.

When you break the fast, you start with vegetable broth. Or, start with fresh raw cabbage cole slaw with cabbage, carrots, and beets. To the slaw you can add a little fresh orange or lemon juice (right from the fruit). After the slaw, you can have stewed tomatoes with no added salt or sugar, or steamed greens. On your greens, you can add brewers yeast, garlic, organic ACV and olive oil. Wait until the 2nd or third meal to add heavier foods, preferably beans, brown rice, et. This is for a short fast.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Maura said:


> If you are going to fast you have to follow a plan, not just stop eating. There is plenty of information out there on fasting.
> 
> For two days before you plan to fast, change your diet. No animal products, plenty of fresh raw fruits and vegetables, and plenty of water.
> 
> ...


Good advice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks. I decided to do a wild thing and take my own advice. I'm fasting from 2:00 Saturday to 2:00 Sunday, maybe longer. It's 11:30 Saturday night and I'm doing okay.


----------

